# Bluetooth und LAN ein Internet



## gegy (18. März 2004)

Hallo!

Hoffe es kann mir bei meinem Problem jemand helfen.

Ich hab mir zuhause ein kleines Netzwerk aufgebaut, mit welchem ich mit zwei Notebooks über einen Desktop PC ins Internet gehen kann.
Internetanschluss ist ein ADSL Modem das per USB an den Desktop PC angeschlossen ist.

Geshared wird die Verbindung mit Winroute Lite.

Nun will ich aber ein Notebook an den Desktop Pc mit Bluetooth anschließen.
Es sollen aber beide Notebooks zu gleich ins Internet kommen können. Einer Per Bluetooth und der andere per normaler LAN Verbindung.

Zur zeit hat der desktop PC die IP: 192.168.0.3
Notebook 1: IP: 192.168.0.2
Notebook 2: IP: 192.168.0.5

Mein Ziel sollte sein:

Desktop PC verbindet per ADSL mit Internet und shared diese Verbindung (muss nicht unbedingt Winroute sein)
Notebook 1 hängt sich ans Netz mit Bluetooth und kann somit auf die Freigaben des Desktop PC und auf dessen Internetverbindung zugreifen.
Notebook 2 häng per 10MBit/s LAN am Desktop PC und soll auch zur selben Zeit ins Internet können.

Ich besitze 2 Bluetooth USB 1.1 DONGLES, und weiß auch über die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit bescheid.

WER KANN MIR ALSO HELFEN.

Meine Email: gegy@inode.at

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------

